# my longest shot ever



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i made a shot on a ground hog friday that was by far my longest shot ever 142 YARDS and to top it off it was with a .22wmr. its not a super long shot but i just thought i'd share.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Head shot  How long was it ?


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

truck said:


> Head shot  How long was it ?


x2
you got me all excited through the explanation then never said how long of a shot it actually was.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

my bad guys i forgot to put in how far it was i edited and it was 142 yards


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

thats a good shot with a 22mag!!!!


----------



## 8 gold medals (Jun 10, 2009)

486 yards is my best. Wasn't with the 22mag though. LOL. Hey Strokin' what is goin' on bud?:Banane36:


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

my farthest is 389 yards with a 22-250...i have a video where i call head shot and shoot it in the head at 280 yards


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Heck of a shot with a 22 mag !!! If you called the head shot, then you can walk tall in any crowd !!
My PB is 298 on a hog with my old 700 Rem 30-06 with 110 grain boat tail.
T


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My best was a head shot at 128 with my .22 mag. 142 is a heck of a poke!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've shot a slew of them out to around 300 yards with my heavy barrel varmit special in 22-250; don't think I've tried much past 300. A friend of mine that used to varmit hunt with me made the longest shot I've personally seen (also with a 22-250) on a groundhog. We stepped it off twice at 427 yards! This was long before the days of range finders, but it was close to 4 & and 1/4 anyway. I remember watching in the optics and just seeing the hog disappear - we thought he had missed until we found him.

I've been working on my "long shot" groundhog air rifle kills this year I opted to buy a high powered .177 air rifle for silent, easy use around the house. It pushes .177 pellets about 1250fps and so far has had no trouble with hogs out to 25 yards Thses things are surprisingly accurate - I put a cheap $40 scope on it and it shoots well. The hogs won't eat my pepper plants down to nubs this year!


----------

